# Inexpensive Frogs 25-40



## faztaz (Feb 22, 2010)

A couple friends and I are looking to get into the hobby and would like to start with some inepensive and hardy frogs. Doe anyone have any for sale in the NJ/NY/PA area. Most of us are located in Bergen County NJ. Thanks in advance. Unfortunately we missed the last meeting.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a half dozen azureus and 20 or so tads. PM me and we can discuss a price.


----------



## Adven2er (Aug 17, 2008)

I have some Leuc Juvies and froglets available. Here is the link to the classified ad.
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/50474-leucs-sale.html


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

there are also lots of frogs for sale at great low prices at local meetings, there is a meeting coming up on 5/1 in central Jersey


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

i have azureus and leuc froglets and like julio said you guys should attend a local frog meet and you can look befor you buy. i believe jason D has one comming up in the thread 5/1/10


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/51509-nj-pa-ny-md-meeting-5-1-10-a.html#post450468


----------

